
Annotated Combinatorial Proof of Fermat’s “Little” Theorem - micaeloliveira
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/combinatorial-proof-of-fermats-little-theorem
======
cronaldo
There's also a very interesting proof without using any analogue of the
Euclidean algorithm -
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/0801.0805v3.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/0801.0805v3.pdf)

